
Spanish Flu - DrNuke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_flu
======
sebazzz
With modern medicine it appears that this will have a much less fatality rate.
Only limited by the capacity of our hospitals. However, I still wonder why a
few people passed away although they were young and healthy.

